# Best Practive - Systemupdate

## tycho1983

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mein System upzudaten und habe mal wieder die gleichen Probleme wie immer... daher wollte ich mal rundhorchen wie ihr dass so macht:

Ich komme nur unregelmäßig dazu mein System upzudaten dieses mal hatte ich auch wieder in Problem beim mergen (Stichwort: ibpng12) und habe es dann Wochenlang vor mir hergeschoben... :-s

Beim Update führe ich in der Regel diese Schritte aus:

# emerge --sync

# layman -S 

# emerge --regen

# eix-update 

# emerge world --newuse -uDva

# emerge --depclean

# lafixer --justfix

# revdep-rebuild -- --backtrack=30

# eclean-dist

# eclean-pkg

Momentan kämpfe ich wieder an Problemen die ich sicher nicht hätte wenn ich alle Notes die emerge ausspuckt befolgen würde, aber an einem normalen Arbeitstag komme ich nicht immer dazu (vor allem wenn ich zwischen drin Abbrüche habe) alle Notes zu lesen und zu befolgen...

Daher die Frage: Was mache ich falsch? *g* Bekommt mein System nur zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit? Lest und befolgt ihr alle Notes? Sonst irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Danke schon mal,

tycho

----------

## Necoro

"emerge --regen" ist glaube ich unnötig:

 *Quote:*   

> This command is not recommended for rsync users as rsync updates the cache using server-side  caches.  If you do not know the differences between a 'rsync user' and some other user, then you are a 'rsync  user' .

 

Ansonsten kannst du "emerge --sync", "layman -S" und "eix-update" durch ein einfaches "eix-sync" ersetzen  :Smile: . Du solltest du nur vorher "*" (ohne Anführungszeichen) in die /etc/eix-sync.conf eintragen (Bedeutung: in der eix-sync.conf stehen alle Overlays, die mit gesynct werden sollen. * heißt: alle)

Die Notes sollte man auf jeden Fall alle befolgen. Wenn es dir hilft, schau dir in der /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example die verschiedenen PORTAGE_ELOG_-Konfigurationen an. Da ist es auch möglich, die sich zB per Mail schicken zu lassen, wenn man es sonst einfach net schafft sie alle hintereinander zu befolgen und sie das nächste Mal bereits vergessen hat.

Und schlussendlich: Du hast jetzt das libpng-Problem? Denn updatest du wirklich selten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

An und für sich sind die wichtigsten/größten Updatefallen bereits über eselect news verbreitet und der Lösungsweg meistens beschrieben.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Die Meldungen kann man sammeln und bei Bedarf angucken. (man make.conf)

Man kann sie z B speichern und dann mit app-portage/elogviewer lesen:

```

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

```

ausserdem kann man sie auch mailen. Siehe dazu

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="mail" und PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI

Ich sammle die Dinger aber lese sie fast nie.

----------

## Necoro

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Die Meldungen kann man sammeln und bei Bedarf angucken. (man make.conf)

 

In der make.conf-Manpage stehen die Teile eben nicht erklärt  :Smile: . Deswegen oben mein Verweis auf /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example, denn dort sind sie dokumentiert.

----------

## slick

 *tycho1983 wrote:*   

> wie ihr dass so macht:

 

```
# aktuellen portagebaum holen, ggf. hier layman -S

emerge --sync

# prüfen:

emerge -uDN world -pv

# machen:

emerge -uDN world
```

----------

## cryptosteve

```
eix-sync ; emerge -avuDN world --jobs=5
```

Den übrigen Kram (revdep-rebuild, lafilefixer, Distfiles säubern, etc.) führe ich nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen aus oder wenn ich Probleme im System bemerke.

----------

## Hilefoks

```
eix-sync

emerge system world -DuN --with-bdeps=y
```

Alles weitere nur falls nötig (emerge @live-rebuild, emerge @module-rebuild, ...).

----------

## cryptosteve

»--with-bdeps=y« habe ich übrigens in /etc/make.conf gesetzt:

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"
```

----------

